# i'm giving my dog Rice and bread and vegetable



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

*Id just like to clear up This i started to feed them mix Rice with bread and vegetable some time .. *

*here is some of the list food we are making and the remaing i give to them *















































i feel they are happy with this food 


Thanks.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Is this all you feed? I was under the impression that dogs needed meat to be healthy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, you can feed a dog nothing but milkshakes and they will thrive. 

This is my new McDonald's diet for my dogs: a vanilla milkshake every day but Sunday when they get strawberry. They are doing excellent.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So, H2K, are these the Rotties or are these GSDs and do you feed your cats the same foods?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just give my dogs air....its free. Pump them full ever couple of days....they deflate/I do it again!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

selzer said:


> This is my new McDonald's diet for my dogs: a vanilla milkshake every day but Sunday when they get strawberry. They are doing excellent.


My dog lives on Dairy Queen, in fact, he's craving a blizzard, so off I go. :rofl:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know mine are picky. They like Dairy Queen ice cream and will not eat McDonald's ice cream. What's up with that?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I just give my dogs air....its free. Pump them full ever couple of days....they deflate/I do it again!


:rofl:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

GSDGunner said:


> My dog lives on Dairy Queen, in fact, he's craving a blizzard, so off I go. :rofl:


When mine crave blizzards, I just send them outside to eat snow!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I like to give Lucy hot sauce... it's actually one of her favorite things. Sometimes I mix it with some BBQ sauce to add a little flavor, but I don't really like to spoil her too often. 

Oh and Krispy Kreme doughnuts is also a big hit with her. I try to feed her at least a dozen a day.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Crap now I want a blizzard. To eat not snow.

I just let Sage eat the grass, its free too. If he's lucky he can catch himself a bird or squirrel.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wild Wolf said:


> Is this all you feed? I was under the impression that dogs needed meat to be healthy.


You mean you've never tried the fried rice diet? Fried rice and mexican tamales are two of the absolute best things you can feed a dog.

Dogs need meat... lol. The crazy things you hear on this board.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

sagelfn said:


> Crap now I want a blizzard. To eat not snow.


me too... chocolate chip cookie dough. mmmm.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you cousins with the guy that fed only spaghetti?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Are you cousins with the guy that fed only spaghetti?


Lol ... i remember that one. I think that was about the time I became a member here. That one was a classic... too funny.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

some people just never learn....


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

This is all we eat at my house:

opcorn:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> When mine crave blizzards, I just send them outside to eat snow!


My bad, did I say Gunner craved blizzards? Silly me, meant my husband. 
So off I went to Dairy Queen for blizzards for us and the big guy got a small cup of vanilla ice cream. 

And if Gunner had his way, he'd be more than happy to live on snow. He loves it. Just not the yellow snow.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I can remember working at a pet store in college. This lady wanted to buy her son a kitten. I showed her the food and water dishes. She said to me..."you mean I have to give the cat water? Every day???" I was floored.
I also had an Asian lady offer to buy the kittens because she needed the whiskers for a soup! LoL crazy people!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I just give my dogs air....its free. Pump them full ever couple of days....they deflate/I do it again!



Every couple days? You're lucky. Xander comes in, lies down in front of me and manages to deflate out his butt daily - it doesn't smell good either 

Other than air I feed Xander the cheese puff diet. 

:rofl:

You guys are hilarious!

...and now I TOTALLY want a Blizzard!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Glad to see the OP has a good sense of humor but now I want some fried rice!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> some people just never learn....


Nah, I think H2K is sitting at home, bored, and is trying to get something stirred up for his/her entertainment.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, the kitten whiskers for soup is just . . . weird!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Glad to see the OP has a good sense of humor but now I want some fried rice!!



AND chow mein! (but only with the soft noodles not the crunchy ones)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I didn't know you were supposed to feed them?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe lives on a diet of her own shed hair and is thriving....you guys are waaay to indulgent


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> ...and now I TOTALLY want a Blizzard!!!


Oreo! And is was Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Nah, I think H2K is sitting at home, bored, and is trying to get something stirred up for his/her entertainment.


And now is probably craving a blizzard too!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Nyxie is thriving on cheesy poofs!


----------



## priyankumupal (Feb 21, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I didn't know you were supposed to feed them?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::wild::laugh::laugh::laugh: good one


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am craving an M&M Blizzard now...Thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like some briyani -- not dog food
Carmen


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this diet is so wrong. i'm surprised you feed this. Sunday should be a mix shake.



selzer said:


> No, you can feed a dog nothing but milkshakes and they will thrive.
> 
> This is my new McDonald's diet for my dogs: a vanilla milkshake every day but Sunday when they get strawberry. They are doing excellent.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what kind of air???



onyx'girl said:


> I just give my dogs air....its free. Pump them full ever couple of days....they deflate/I do it again!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Nah, I think H2K is sitting at home, bored, and is trying to get something stirred up for his/her entertainment.


 
you're probably right.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

well, they do get jello shots for treats.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i personally make sure mine get at least one beer a day. They really do like it. makes them easier to manage.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine have weed pretty regularly. It keeps them mellow.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Op should read this if they are seriously feeding vegitarian

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/canine-nutrition/dogs-carnivores-omnivores/


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I need to go home now and pull them away from their weed, dispense the milkshakes and jello shots. 
It's been fun...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> this diet is so wrong. i'm surprised you feed this. Sunday should be a mix shake.
> 
> 
> selzer said:
> ...


You must be talking about dinner. Sunday should start with a Ramos Fizz- Just add ice cream and switch frozen oj for the lemon juice to the recipe


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Wild Wolf said:


> Is this all you feed? I was under the impression that dogs needed meat to be healthy.



You are correct A dog needs Raw animal protien of some kind to be nuritionally complete. Dairy products can be used and are actually quite nutritious, but still will not meet ALL of their necessary dietary needs. I am reminded of the whacko's that try to feed their dogs a vegan diet, (My sister is a vet and her dumb college roommate couldn't figure out why her vegan fed dog was loosing weight so fast.) is there a smiley for :facepalm:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine are half dogs half termite, they eat sticks all day.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Joshua Sampson: get your head out of the
cheap kibble. the people are joking, duh.



Wild Wolf said:


> Is this all you feed? I was under the impression that dogs needed meat to be healthy.





JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> You are correct A dog needs Raw animal protien of some kind to be nuritionally complete. Dairy products can be used and are actually quite nutritious, but still will not meet ALL of their necessary dietary needs. I am reminded of the whacko's that try to feed their dogs a vegan diet, (My sister is a vet and her dumb college roommate couldn't figure out why her vegan fed dog was loosing weight so fast.) is there a smiley for :facepalm:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

never heard of the Ramos Fizz. the dog and i are going to
the local watering hole at 11:00 am today (Sunday). i'm
playing guitar there this morning. i'm opening up with a Ramos Fizz.
thanks.



Kayla's Dad said:


> You must be talking about dinner. Sunday should start with a Ramos Fizz- Just add ice cream and switch frozen oj for the lemon juice to the recipe


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> what kind of air???


RAW air


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> You are correct A dog needs Raw animal protien of some kind to be nuritionally complete. Dairy products can be used and are actually quite nutritious, but still will not meet ALL of their necessary dietary needs. I am reminded of the whacko's that try to feed their dogs a vegan diet, (My sister is a vet and her dumb college roommate couldn't figure out why her vegan fed dog was loosing weight so fast.) is there a smiley for :facepalm:


Vegan dog diet seems to be becommijng a disturbing trend! My dog would kill me if I tried to fear her vegetarian for get vegan lol


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, I cannot believe you guys have so horribly misunderstood H2K. Don't you get it? He's feeding his animals PICTURES off the internet. Not actual food. Duh!! And he's quite brilliant, I have decided to start this as well and I am saving a TON of money feeding this way.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good_Karma said:


> Wow, I cannot believe you guys have so horribly misunderstood H2K. Don't you get it? He's feeding his animals PICTURES off the internet. Not actual food. Duh!! And he's quite brilliant, I have decided to start this as well and I am saving a TON of money feeding this way.


Well, I guess as long as he adds pictures of supplements, then it would be okay!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

:rofl: You guys are HEE-LARIOUS!! Great morning laugh! Thanks!!


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

DISCLAIMER: This is not my dog, I didn't take the pic, it's a joke…….
(a good one)


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> Wow, I cannot believe you guys have so horribly misunderstood H2K. Don't you get it? He's feeding his animals PICTURES off the internet. Not actual food. Duh!! And he's quite brilliant, I have decided to start this as well and I am saving a TON of money feeding this way.


:rofl: hmm is it okay to print in blk/white? I really don't want to fork over the cash for color glossy prints.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Pictures of food to dogs!? I'm going to give that a shot. I'm going to save thousands!

When they're sick... can I feed pictures of medicine? There's endless possibilities here.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

:spittingcoffee:....they taste like chicken.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lucy Dog said:


> Pictures of food to dogs!? I'm going to give that a shot. I'm going to save thousands!
> 
> When they're sick... can I feed pictures of medicine? There's endless possibilities here.


I am downloading a picture of leashes and collars right now. 

And a picture of a prong collar for Dolly...

I sure hope this works.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

lanaw13 said:


> ...it's a joke…….
> (a good one)


Not really. Would you find it as funny if it were directed at you? In any case, politics are not allowed on the board, so I've done a notification on your post.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

selzer said:


> I am downloading a picture of leashes and collars right now.
> 
> And a picture of a prong collar for Dolly...
> 
> I sure hope this works.


:rofl:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Not really. Would you find it as funny if it were directed at you? In any case, politics are not allowed on the board, so I've done a notification on your post.


Ya know, I substituted the opposite term, and STILL laughed. So, yes, it would still be funny if it was aimed at you -- if you have a sense of humor at all. It reallly fit in the thread, and it was not pro or con for any political party. However two of the powers that be felt that it crossed a line, and one reported and another removed it, and now everyone will be happier that their tender little egos will not be damaged by a photo of a GSD with a sign.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I was feeding my guys H2O but they were getting fat so I switched them to H1O - much better!!


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

everyone seems pretty sure H2K was joking..he might not have been.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

selzer said:


> Ya know, I substituted the opposite term, and STILL laughed. So, yes, it would still be funny if it was aimed at you -- if you have a sense of humor at all. It reallly fit in the thread, and it was not pro or con for any political party. However two of the powers that be felt that it crossed a line, and one reported and another removed it, and now everyone will be happier that their tender little egos will not be damaged by a photo of a GSD with a sign.


I wish I could've seen it - could someone PM me what it was?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You are right. He may not have been. If we took this thread seriously, as they did his breeding plans/puppy threads, then this thread would have gotten way ugly way fast. And perhaps that was his purpose. But since we cannot crawl up in his brain and _know_ what he wants to accomplish with this thread, we just decided to go along.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

selzer said:


> However two of the powers that be felt that it crossed a line, and one reported and another removed it, and now everyone will be happier that their tender little egos will not be damaged by a photo of a GSD with a sign.


Despite my tender little ego being on the line, it is about applying the board rules equally and fairly, regardless of our own leanings and aspirations. It was nothing personal against the poster.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

selzer said:


> You are right. He may not have been. If we took this thread seriously, as they did his breeding plans/puppy threads, then this thread would have gotten way ugly way fast. And perhaps that was his purpose. But since we cannot crawl up in his brain and _know_ what he wants to accomplish with this thread, we just decided to go along.


I think he was serious, I read some of his other posts..I think he is from Thailand(?) You can see the broken English in the writing on the other posts. I think he was really looking for advice from members and does not really now about what is or is not healthy for his pet. I kinda just felt bad for the guy..I am just speculating he doesn't have a Petco or Petsmart on every other block like we do..
I sent him a PM with some kibble suggestions before I found out he is most likely from overseas in a country maybe with difficulties on actually getting good dog food...any how...I really think he was serious and wanted help.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe not, but one can be liberal or conservative and not have anything to do with politics at all. I mean, I am liberal about some things, and conservative about other things, and some of those things have nothing whatsoever to do with politics. So I did not see the photo as being that objectionable. But two moderators t felt that it was.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think if he was serious, he would not have posted pictures that were obviously pulled from a website (see the copyright notice on the one picture). I think the country he is in is in the Middle East somewhere. 

As far as the picture, it really had no relevance to this thread. It was a slam on liberals so it was political and that is against the rules because someone, somewhere, will get their panties in a twist over it whether it's because it was taken down or because it was left up.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am very liberal about how much butter I put on popcorn, is that political? 

I am conservative in most of my religious beliefs. Is that political?

Liberal is a not necessarily political.

ETA: I feel very offended by the phrasing of getting panties in a twist. I mean is this something that kids should see? Maybe ok, but it does suggest that only women get bent out of shape about things, so I find it a sexist statement and that violates board rules too.

Because guys wear gatchies or under pants or breifs, but if you suggest a man has panties on, he may not like that at all.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

selzer said:


> So I did not see the photo as being that objectionable. But two moderators t felt that it was.


At least one other board member did too, I got a PM about it. Jokes mocking people's political leanings, no matter what side of the fence you're on, are not courteous and respectful. If you'd rather think this is about "tender little egos", rather than making fun of people you disagree with, go right ahead. That says a lot more about you than them, IMO.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

like I said...some will get their panties in a twist because it was there...


....and some will because it was taken down....


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

I think he pulled the pics of the web(referring to the OP pics) to show what he is feeding, not everyone has a camera. He also previously bought a dog at the Chato Chak market, which is in Thailand, but it died. I do not know how the thread got political or argumentative off the subject. The OP just wanted advice on what to feed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's bought SEVERAL puppies that have died...supposedly...and doesn't listen to any of hte answers that are given to him because it's not what he wants to hear. No sympathy here for the OP and no patience for his BS.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> At least one other board member did too, I got a PM about it. Jokes mocking people's political leanings, no matter what side of the fence you're on, are not courteous and respectful. If you'd rather think this is about "tender little egos", rather than making fun of people you disagree with, go right ahead. That says a lot more about you than them, IMO.


So what do you think about the panties in a twist being sexist? I find that very objectionable. I see it all over the place here and cringe every single time. But mentioning liberal which is not necessarily political is not ok. Whatever.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sue...do you argue just for the sake of arguing? That's really what it appears to be happening here and quite often in other threads. Whatever Indeed.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

zeus von entringer staal said:


> I think he pulled the pics of the web(referring to the OP pics) to show what he is feeding, not everyone has a camera. He also previously bought a dog at the Chato Chak market, which is in Thailand, but it died. I do not know how the thread got political or argumentative off the subject. The OP just wanted advice on what to feed.


H2k has been given plenty of good advice and never listens to any of it. He puts numerous cats in a big cage to breed to each other and is buying up puppies left and right to start his own breeding program. Not to mention the numerous puppies that have died in the past few months.

The guy is either a lost cause or just does this stuff to see everyones reactions. Either way, I don't think he was seriously looking for advice if he should feed his dogs tacos and fried rice.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> Sue...do you argue just for the sake of arguing? That's really what it appears to be happening here and quite often in other threads. Whatever Indeed.


Yes, I think all the notifying and calling AC for every single infraction appauling, like we are out of some type of dictatorship of the past. People constantly encouraged to rat each other out for the smallest of things, accidents etc. 

I think that your statement was sexist and said why it is. I am surprised that more people do not find it objectionable or at least distasteful. But then, I find it objectionable when women are referred to as "chicks" too.

I think that knocking that picture off this site went beyond the original spirit of the law, when people were bashing a variety of political figures and getting every one upset. 

Now the terms liberal and conservative, which may not even be political, are banned as well. 

Even moderators are not always sure what all is banned around here. I mean, a moderator said religious debates are not allowed, and they are. But people are liberal or conservative about religion, or they can be, like me, both liberal and conservative about religion.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

selzer said:


> Mine have weed pretty regularly. It keeps them mellow.


I think a couple of people on this board could use a pass.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I was feeding my guys H2O but they were getting fat so I switched them to H1O - much better!!


It may explain the throwing up after I tried to feed H2O2... too much calories per serving! :wild:


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> RAW air


BUT... do you give it frozen or thawed?


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Dejavu said:


> BUT... do you give it frozen or thawed?


Blended - like an air smoothie


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> Joshua Sampson: get your head out of the
> cheap kibble. the people are joking, duh.


oh sorry I didnt see it until later, :hammer:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

GREAT ...thanks alot everyone... *Now I want some Tacos, Tamales & Fried Rice*.....damm!
....I'm getting hungry sitting here in "panties" reading my bible......
_*meant as a HAHA....to lighten things up...I hate when good people have unnecessary confrontations*_


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> He's bought SEVERAL puppies that have died...supposedly...and doesn't listen to any of hte answers that are given to him because it's not what he wants to hear. No sympathy here for the OP and no patience for his BS.


Yup, and I've seen this poster on other boards... stirring up the same sort of trouble. I can only hope it's a case of a troll and these things are not actually happening... but who knows.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Can someone explain the purpose of trolls and these types of posts? LOL


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I think "underwear" is politically correct


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Can someone explain the purpose of trolls and these types of posts? LOL


To stir up controversy for their own pleasure. My guess is the OP here wanted to see you all going ballistic over this diet.

It's like the one who posted that they feed their GSD one cup of kibble a day and asked it this was enough. Troll!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Catu said:


> It may explain the throwing up after I tried to feed H2O2... too much calories per serving! :wild:


:rofl:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDGunner said:


> To stir up controversy for their own pleasure. My guess is the OP here wanted to see you all going ballistic over this diet.
> 
> It's like the one who posted that they feed their GSD one cup of kibble a day and asked it this was enough. Troll!


Wasn't that the same guy?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

selzer said:


> Wasn't that the same guy?


No, different guy. The other guy had at least three threads I saw when I joined that screamed troll.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> GREAT ...thanks alot everyone... *Now I want some Tacos, Tamales & Fried Rice*.....damm!
> ....I'm getting hungry sitting here in "panties" reading my bible......
> _*meant as a HAHA....to lighten things up...I hate when good people have unnecessary confrontations*_



:rofl: oh Robin...the mental image was just to much! :wild:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is still going! Over 1600 people have viewed! H2K sure knows how to get attention!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

No, not H2K. Food.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going! Over 1600 people have viewed! H2K sure knows how to get attention!


I've kept my hand on my wallet the whole time!


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Im sorry to bring this thread back to life... but really I had such a bad day and this, well, it just made my whole week! I have not laughed so much in a long time. 

Personally I saw someone feed their GSD dryer sheets on utube and I do think that looks like a good treat. *runs for cover*.... Just kidding, we all know Orijen is the way to go, oh wait no it was RAW, no it was BARF, NO it was taste of the wild. Oh heck just give im wallmart brand.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

brondevenish said:


> ...I had such a bad day and this, well, it just made my whole week! I have not laughed so much in a long time..


I am sorry you had a bad day. Hope it gets better. Read this if you haven't already http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...146448-i-laughed-until-i-cried-had-share.html


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> I am sorry you had a bad day. Hope it gets better. Read this if you haven't already http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...146448-i-laughed-until-i-cried-had-share.html


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh my word! That was so good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

:doggieplayball::doggieplayball::doggieplayball::doggieplayball::bump:


;ppppp;

Information interesting and very useful​


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I just give my dogs air....its free. Pump them full ever couple of days....they deflate/I do it again!


 

 show me this pumb and where i should put it


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

H2k said:


> show me this pumb and where i should put it


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

H2k said:


> show me this pumb and where i should put it


:rofl:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

H2k said:


> show me this pumb and where i should put it


Put it in your computer first, in one of the USB ports.
Then when your computer screen goes blank, I'll let you know the next step.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Put it in your computer first, in one of the USB ports.
> Then when your computer screen goes blank, I'll let you know the next step.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


>



:rofl:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


>


This thread got hijacked ages ago.....where you been?? :rofl:


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Put it in your computer first, in one of the USB ports.
> Then when your computer screen goes blank, I'll let you know the next step.


I did not find out how to put the pumb thinky how could I find out to put it in my computer ports I first need to learn the first step to be able to jump to the next :d :?


----------

